# Poop color change



## SkyIN (Jul 6, 2021)

Today I fed my bird, papaya, corn and veggies along with usual bird seed mix. While my bird is playing with me, I saw his poop to be light brown in color. He never pooped light brown. His weight is 30gm (which is his normal since I have him). His normal droppings are dark green.
Not sure if this is of concern? 
























Please help


----------



## SkyIN (Jul 6, 2021)

Few days back his poop turned black and I found vomitting in cage (overnight vomiting). I immediately cleaned the cage with soap water and observed him for whole day. His poop went back to normal same day and he had got his energy back.
A month back I found light green poop, which after feeding seeds went back normal the same day.
I am concerned why such incidents keep happening?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is really cute, what's his name? The color of the droppings can be effected by what the bird is eating as well as other things, a seed eating bird will have the dark green droppings that look almost black once dried, as the bird eats other things the color and consistency can change. If you have not changed anything in what you are feeding and you are still seeing changes then it would be best to have the droppings tested by a vet for bacteria, fungal issues or parasites. The vomiting is not normal, what was in it, have you seen it happen again? Here is a link that will help you find an avian vet, by entering your country. https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice and I agree with her completely.
Your budgie is a very handsome fellow~

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!
FaeryBee has given great resources and Cody has given great advice. You’ve come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices and we’re glad to have you with us 👋🏻

Please be sure to read through the links provided above as they’ll help to keep you posted on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask ♥

Best wishes with your budgie!


----------



## SkyIN (Jul 6, 2021)

Cody said:


> He is really cute, what's his name? The color of the droppings can be effected by what the bird is eating as well as other things, a seed eating bird will have the dark green droppings that look almost black once dried, as the bird eats other things the color and consistency can change. If you have not changed anything in what you are feeding and you are still seeing changes then it would be best to have the droppings tested by a vet for bacteria, fungal issues or parasites. The vomiting is not normal, what was in it, have you seen it happen again? Here is a link that will help you find an avian vet, by entering your country. https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


His name is Green. Yesterday he ate papaya more than his normal. Not sure if that caused this. But by evening his poop turned back normal.

I did not find anything in vommiting other than seeds. I immediately gave him ACV (in drinking water) next day to help him recover if there is any infection or worms. He is very naughty...he jumps on plant pots and try eating mud. Maybe that had caused vomitting. I have moved my plants to avoid any such accident again. He did not vomit after that.


----------

